# Autónomo payments



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I have emailed accountant, but true to Spanish business, still waiting reply he’s usually Very good but has gone a bit quiet on this one.....

Second month running my autónomo has been €300 for the month. Any others had an increase. 

I also asked about about the rumours that autónomo payments were possibly being reduced in accordance to how much you earn, however he says that no one has been told of any differences in the coming year.

Crossed to the other side. Now assisting an estate agents based in UK and Spain. All legal etc sold a house and been paid for duties performed. 

There is also a rumour amongst autónomo friends that the rate instead of coming down is due to increase, so I am not surprised so many people work on the black. 

Interested in anything anybody else has heard


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Megsmum said:


> I have emailed accountant, but true to Spanish business, still waiting reply he’s usually Very good but has gone a bit quiet on this one.....
> 
> Second month running my autónomo has been €300 for the month. Any others had an increase.
> 
> ...


All of the above, increase already in place but rumours of a reduction. Like so many things no-one can say for sure, it's all very confusing and of course, costly!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hmmm, mine is still 278,88...


haven't read it (on my way out) but here's some info about calculating your rate...
https://infoautonomos.eleconomista.es/seguridad-social/cuota-de-autonomos-cuanto-se-paga/


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Simon22 said:


> All of the above, increase already in place but rumours of a reduction. Like so many things no-one can say for sure, it's all very confusing and of course, costly!





Pesky Wesky said:


> Hmmm, mine is still 278,88...
> 
> 
> haven't read it (on my way out) but here's some info about calculating your rate...
> https://infoautonomos.eleconomista.es/seguridad-social/cuota-de-autonomos-cuanto-se-paga/


How odd two different amounts age related ? PW are you under 59 and Simon are you 59 and over?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> How odd two different amounts age related ? PW are you under 59 and Simon are you 59 and over?


Under 59, una jovenzuela!!!:lol::eyebrows::lol:


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Under 59, una jovenzuela!!!:lol::eyebrows::lol:


I await the reply of Simon. However I’m sur this is age related. I’m 60 in January, it went up last January by a fraction and again last month. Goes up anymore and I’ll :faint:


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Simon22 said:


> All of the above, increase already in place but rumours of a reduction. Like so many things no-one can say for sure, it's all very confusing and of course, costly!


I think that's wishful thinking.

What I've heard is that it may well start to be income related. Some will see a reduction, but some will see it go up (depending on income).


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Megsmum said:


> How odd two different amounts age related ? PW are you under 59 and Simon are you 59 and over?


I am under 59!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Simon22 said:


> I am under 59!


OK

So there goes that theory.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Simon22 said:


> I am under 59!





snikpoh said:


> I think that's wishful thinking.
> 
> What I've heard is that it may well start to be income related. Some will see a reduction, but some will see it go up (depending on income).


Yes that’s what I heard. However my accountant says that this is a PSOE related policy with very little support within government and is unlikely to go through anytime in the future. There is, he says, another rumour that he costs are due to increase 

It’s like free healthcare. Everyone knows someone who knows someone but nobody’s actually got the proof


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Could it depend on the autonomous region?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The linking of autonomo contributions to actual incomes still appears to be at the "talking about it" stage.

https://infoautonomos.eleconomista.es/blog/cotizacion-por-ingresos-reales-por-fin-en-2019/


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Could it depend on the autonomous region?


Could well do, but my boss lady , she who owns the school, pays same as you? Very very odd.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Another increase on the way in 2019, unfortunately.

https://www.diariosur.es/economia/autonomos/cuota-autonomos-subira-20181122144517-nt.html


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> Another increase on the way in 2019, unfortunately.
> 
> https://www.diariosur.es/economia/autonomos/cuota-autonomos-subira-20181122144517-nt.html


Yes, this has been on the news a lot over the last few days. Someone was on the telly saying it works out cheaper to be autonomo than be on contract?? Will try to find out more over the weekend


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> Another increase on the way in 2019, unfortunately.
> 
> https://www.diariosur.es/economia/autonomos/cuota-autonomos-subira-20181122144517-nt.html


According to that I’m already paying more i fact I’m not sure an of those figures make sense. Having said that my translating could be way off


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> According to that I’m already paying more i fact I’m not sure an of those figures make sense. Having said that my translating could be way off


If you have paid too much I'm pretty sure you'll get it back as a rebate when you file you taxes. Something to keep an eye on next year


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> If you have paid too much I'm pretty sure you'll get it back as a rebate when you file you taxes. Something to keep an eye on next year


Well, I’ve had a response from Gestor. If you register when you are over 50 it increases incrementally. Also after three years the retention is increases from 7% to 15% when working for a company as opposed to private clients, however that is just calculated into tax deductibility year end.

He’s also informed me that, yes payments are also going up incrementally from 2019 through to 2021 when the additional costs will be approximately €200 per year extra! But no definite news on the reduced payments according to level of income


----------

